# Dewalt DWS 708 versus Dewalt DWS 780...which one is better?



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a NOS Dewalt DWS 708 saw and now have the opportunity to buy a new Dewalt DWS 780 saw.

Which is the better saw?

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL..not even ONE reply.

Am I the only one who owns a Dewalt CSMS? ;<)

So again…which one is better?
Thanks


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

chances are no one has owned both, I would rephrase your question.

Paul


----------



## MikesProjects (Mar 11, 2013)

i would upgrade , the708 is way older. I have lots of dewalt chop saws set up with different blades to accomplish different tasks.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.

It is hard to rephase since I am trying to compare those two models.

Haven't there been three models in all?

Anyone else?


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there any other woodworking site I could post this question on that would be more productive with responses?

I really do need an answer on this.

Thanks


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there any other woodworking site I could post this question on that would be more productive with responses?

I really do need an answer on this.

Thanks


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

All else fails. Buy new.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

FWIW..just found this discussion on another site.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=275522


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=DWS+780+saw

Spend some of your time with Google.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I have spent hours on Google reading articles..but no one compares the two models mentioned.


----------



## JM13644 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have the 780 and I enjoy using the saw, I use it to cut longer boards, I crosscut all shorter stuff on the 66, The 780 with a good blade will give you quick nice accurate cuts, I absolutely love the led light that shows the cut line, wonderful idea I think! Last time I went to cut 45 degree angles I had some trouble fitting the joints but Then I remembered I never set the saw up properly after unboxing,


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay, I'll jump in.

Assuming both saws are in the same condition, calibrated and work perfectly, the differences are:

- the 708 spins 300 rpm more than the 780
- the 708 is supposedly 1 lb. heavier than the 780
- the 780 was designed to have much better dust collection ability - this is very difficult to prove however
- the 780 gets criticized on many forums for having rough/too-much-resistance slide bearings, and there is no good fix for this either. Apparently DeWalt still hasn't fixed this on their latest selling 780's. I haven't read that this was an issue with the 708.
- the 780 gets the highly-acclaimed LED XPS cross cut positioning system - most owner reviews highlight this as a major usability feature
- your resale price of the 708 will be less than the 780
- you can buy the 780 with a new smell and warranty, the 708 you cannot

Aside: The 780 would be my personal 1st choice for a new CSMS purchase - if Bosch hadn't come up with their GCM12SD 'axial-glide' miter saw (the one I still want).


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the great reply..like I said I looked long for some info and found little.

FWIW…here some info for those who would like the new light…

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=277228&page=5


----------

